# Ginobili forces Spurs brass to pull out wallet



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/spurs/Ginobili_forces_Spurs_brass_to_pull_out_wallet.html



> “I played eight years here,” Ginobili said after his 43 points led the Spurs past last season's Eastern Conference champions, the Orlando Magic. “It may be the last one.”
> 
> Peter Holt must have been one of those who read those words, because the Spurs chairman made it clear in recent days he would not let Ginobili become an unrestricted free agent when his contract expires on July 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Definitely deserving especially if he keeps out of international basketball. He's been playing like he's the best SG in the West and has carried this team that many thought would miss the playoffs.

You won't find a guy that can impact the game like Ginobili especially for the $$$; if the Spurs want to remain a force in the West this is a step in the right direction imo.


----------

